# blekenbleu's stuff



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Denon AVR-5600, POA-8300, AVR-5805 mkII; Sony DVP-S7000, CDP-CX151, CTRL-300, VGP-XL1B, DVP-S9000ES, PS3 and CDP-CX300; Altec Model 19s, AKG K141, Sennheiser HD 595, MB Quart Balconys, Hafler DH-200, BSR 4000XR and SE-ONE, Hughes HDR205 and HIRD-D45, Onkyo T-9, Tandberg 3002, Adcom ACE-515 and GFA 5500, Audio Alchemy DTI and DTI plus, Heath AA-121, Paradigm X-30, Yamaha ADP-1, Velodyne F-1500-B, Carver AL-IIIs, DirecTV HR20-100S and HR10-250, Definitive Technology CLR-2000, PF-1800, BPXs, BP30s; Pioneer CLD-97 and PRO-710HD, Mitsubishi HS-HD2000U, Monster HTS-3000, Behringer DSP1124P, dbx 224, Dyna PAS3x, Kyocera D-611, JVC XL-405, Technics RS-TR575, Kenwood KF-8011, Burwen TNE 7000A, Thorens TD 126 mkII, SME Series III, Shure M97x, NAD 2700s, Lexicon MC-1


----------

